# Need 2 Rig Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I could use two more serious anglers for some Tuna fishing at the rigs . We are leavingFri and should returnSat , Weather looks great! My boat is a 2005 30ft Prosport and is ready to fish call me 291-3414</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you expect the costs to be?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent tried to call your cell and it's not going to VM



Bob Cell 974-8363


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Back.



Absolutely KILLED them yellarfins! BEAT- up from yesterday morning 'till now. Got a BUNCH of meat to package and nighty night.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Wish I would have seen this Friday. I've been dying to go back to the rigs. If you ever need another person, send me a pm. Especially if it's a weekend.


----------

